# Welsh ponies



## bcody (Jul 21, 2008)

I love these ponies and have been doing a lot of research on them. I was wondering, I understand the difference in the divisions, but do people breed different divisions to each other? If they do, how do they register the foal?

Disclaimer, I do not own a welsh (Yet, I WILL some day) and when I do get one, I have no desire to breed ponies, or any other animal. I am just curious.

If any one has a welsh, I would love to see photos!


----------



## muffntuf (Jul 21, 2008)

My basic understanding is they are bred into their own divisions - if they are cross bred I think and I do want to state I think - they have to be looked at by an official??? I did a little bit of research myself, but not in depth.

Have you asked on the Welsh pony forums?


----------



## crponies (Jul 21, 2008)

If you go to the Welsh Pony Rulebook you will find this information starting at about page 3. It says for sections A and B: A x A = A or B (B would be if the pony grew over 12.2); A x B = B; B X B = B. If an A or B is bred to a C or D the offspring will be C or D depending onsize. C and D can be bred together with the offspring being C or D depending on size also (C is up to 13.2).


----------



## Bunnylady (Jul 21, 2008)

crponies said:


> If you go to the Welsh Pony Rulebook you will find this information starting at about page 3. It says for sections A and B: A x A = A or B (B would be if the pony grew over 12.2); A x B = B; B X B = B. If an A or B is bred to a C or D the offspring will be C or D depending onsize. C and D can be bred together with the offspring being C or D depending on size also (C is up to 13.2).


Also, if the animal was originally registered as say, section A, and then grew too tall, it can be transferred to section B. Registration can also be transferred downward, for an animal that didn't grow quite as much as expected.


----------



## muffntuf (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks bunnylady- I remember reading that ages ago.


----------



## crponies (Jul 21, 2008)

No, they cannot be moved back to section A. It specifically says that in the rules.


----------



## muffntuf (Jul 21, 2008)

I dont' think it was meant that way - downward from A to B to C to D.


----------



## bcody (Jul 22, 2008)

Thank you all for your help! For some reason I have not been able to get the handbook up on my computer, but I will keep working on it.(It freezes, but I can get other PDF files .) I hope to have one of these beautiful ponies someday!


----------



## Bunnylady (Jul 22, 2008)

crponies said:


> No, they cannot be moved back to section A. It specifically says that in the rules.


Oops! Mea culpa. That came from the British standard. OH!


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 22, 2008)

Although I live in the UK - and, in fact, amongst the Welsh hills! - I am not 'au fait' with Welsh breeding, BUT I always understood that each section was a section/type on its own.

Section A'a are small and quite refind, Section B's are similar, slightly larger and often with a little more substance.

The other two sections are actually 'cobs'. Section C's being small lightweight cob types, and the Section D's being the 'big' fellows, with plenty of bone, flying feathers, and an extremely extravagent movement!

I doubt if anyone would want to cross either of the 'cobs' with the smaller section ponies, or with each other. There would be no point as any showing classes are restricted to each separate section and the different 'style' of pony in each section is quite distinct.

Any 'interbreeding' would mean ponies only being shown as part breds, and to them being sold as children's ponies, but never put back into a 'breeding' programme.

Not sure if I have put this very clearly, but hope it helps!

Anna


----------

